
Investors urge food companies to shift from meat to plants - sethbannon
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11W0KH
======
WheelsAtLarge
Question: Why is plant protein being pushed over insect protein? To grow plan
it takes lots of land and water. Seems to me that insect protein would be a
more direct and nutritious way to get food once we get past the ick factor
which would go away in few human generations of farming insects. Thoughts
anyone?

